# Messung von Maschinen.



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo sehr geehrte Kollegen,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Messung von Maschinen.
Wenn ich neue Maschinen Messe was für Messungen muß
ich durchführen, nach welcher Norm und mit welchen Grenzwerten.
Wie darf ich messen, wie darf das Protokoll aussehen und wie muß
ich es archivieren.

Mir geht es daraum das ich nichts vergesse und alles richtig mache...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Homer79 (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

hier ein Link, wo alles beschrieben ist:

http://www.beha.com/st_beha_wir_fibel.html

geprüft wird nach der DIN VDE 0113.

Bei der Archivierung genügt eigentlich immer das letzte Protokoll, ich hebe aber eigentlich alle so lang wie möglich auf und mindestens die letzen 5, damit ich nachweisen kann, das es wirklich regelmäßig gemacht wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Klaus.Ka (13 Januar 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Bei der Archivierung genügt eigentlich immer das letzte Protokoll, ich hebe aber eigentlich alle so lang wie möglich auf und mindestens die letzen 5, damit ich nachweisen kann, das es wirklich regelmäßig gemacht wird.
> 
> Viele Grüße



da widerspreche ich mal...  du mußt sämtliche produkolle nachweisen.
ich hoffe für dich das an so einer anlage nie etwas passiert. das wird sonst sehr teuer


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2009)

> da widerspreche ich mal...  du mußt sämtliche produkolle nachweisen.


Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, Protokolle müssen 6 Jahre aufgehoben werden.
Im Fehlerfall zählt aber trotzdem das letzte Prüfprotokoll. Sicherlich ist es sinnvoll alle aufzuheben, aber wenn Du ein Protokoll von vor 10 Jahren hast, wird es sicherlich keinen mehr interessieren wenn was passiert, sondern eher das aktuellste...
 Unsere VDS Prüfer hat mir das auch so bestätigt, das die letzten Protokolle ausreichend sind.

Viele Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2009)

guten morgen,
also mit dem archivieren sehe ich nicht das Problemm, aber wie ist es mit dem Prüfungen.

EN 60204-1:2006 (Kapitel 18.1)

```
Dieser Teil von IEC 60204 enthält allgemeine Anforderungen
für die elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen.
Der Umfang der Prüfungen für eine bestimmte Maschine wird in der
zugeordnenten Produktnormen angegeben. Wo keine Maschine
zugeordente Produktnorm existiert, müssen die Prüfungen immer die
Punkte a), b) und f) beinhalten und können einen oder mehre der Punkte
c) bis e) mit einschließen:
[INDENT]a) Überprüfung, dass die elektrische Ausrüstung mit ihrer
technischen Dokumentation übereintstimmt;
 
b) Falls zum Schutz bei indirekten Berühren der Schutz durch auto-
matische Abschaltung angewendet wird,  müssen die Bedingungen
für den Schutz durch automatische Abschaltung nach 18.2 überprüft
werden:
 
c) Isolationswiderstandsprüfung (siehe 18.3)
 
d) Spannungsprüfung (siehe 18.4)
 
e) Schutz gegen Restspannung (siehe 18.4)
 
f) Funktionsprüfungen (siehe 18.6)
 
[/INDENT]Wenn diese Prüfungen durchgefürhrt werden, wird empfolen, dass die
oben gelisteten Reihenfolge eingehalten wird.
 
Wenn die elektrische Ausrüstung geändert wurde gelten die Anforderungen 
nach 18.7
 
Für Prüfungen nach 18.2 und 18.3 sind Messausrüstungen nach der Reihe
EN 61557 anwendbar.
 
Die Prüfergebnisse müssen Dokumentiert werden.
```
 




Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muß ich also im meinem Fall, Punkt a, b und f durchführen:

Doku überprüfen
Die Abschaltung für TN-Systeme:

Überprüfung der Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleitersystems​

Üperprüfung der Impedanz der Fehlerschleife und der Eignung der zugeordnenten Überstrom-Schutzeinrichtung​
Funktionsprüfung
Punkt c, möchte ich auch mit machen Punkte d und e schenke ich mir.





Also jetzt geziehlte Fragen:

Was für werte brauche ich für dei Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleitersystems
Die Impedanz der Fehlerschleife für die Abschaltung der Sicherungen, ist
natürlich ein Problemm zu messen weil
ich ja nicht den Kundenseitigen Trafo habe...?
Also bleibt mir ja nur die Rechnung.
Wie wird so etwas in der Praxis gemacht
Wie ist es eigendlich Messung des Schutleitersystems, die
Aktoren sind ja in der Regel alle über den Maschinenkörper
verbunden, wenn ich den Erdleiter nicht abklemme, habe
ich ja eigendlich immer wunderbare Ergebnisse. Muß ab-
klemmt werden...?
Isolationsmessung was für Werte werden gebraucht
gruß Helmut


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2009)

> Was für werte brauche ich für dei Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleitersystems


Da kannst die Tabelle aus der Messfibel (S.36) nehmen, denn in der Norm steht:

(Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das die 0113 ähnlich der 0100-Teil 610 jetzt 600 ist, da wäre Schutzleiter < 1Ohm -> insgesamt)

VDE:


> Der gemessene Widerstand muss in dem Bereich liegen, derentsprechend der Länge, dem Querschnitt und dem Material des entsprechenden Schutzleiters bzw. der
> Schutzleiter zu erwarten ist.





> Die Impedanz der Fehlerschleife für die Abschaltung der Sicherungen, ist
> natürlich ein Problemm zu messen weil
> ich ja nicht den Kundenseitigen Trafo habe...?


Das stimmt, zumindesten innherhalb für Deine Maschine kannst Du es nachweisen. Die Zuleitung  und deren Abschaltung wäre ja nicht Dein Problem...



> Wie wird so etwas in der Praxis gemacht


Ich hab irgendwo mal ein Prüfprotokoll (siehe weiter hinten) dafür bekommen bzw. runtergeladen (Bis das mit dem PE steht nicht richtig drauf, wäre für ortsveränderliche BM)...da steht das nicht mit drin, und die Zuleitung messen wir einzeln...Sind ja bei uns auch die eigenen Maschinen.



> Wie ist es eigendlich Messung des Schutleitersystems, die
> Aktoren sind ja in der Regel alle über den Maschinenkörper
> verbunden, wenn ich den Erdleiter nicht abklemme, habe
> ich ja eigendlich immer wunderbare Ergebnisse. Muß ab-
> klemmt werden...?


Da haste ebend wunderbare Ergebnisse  ...ich klemm die Zuleitung ab, dann hast Du ein sicheres Ergebniss.



> Isolationsmessung was für Werte werden gebraucht


...gemessen mit500 V Gleichspannung zwischen den Leitern der Hauptstromkreise und dem Schutzleitersystem, nicht kleiner
als 1 MOhm. sein...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2009)

Danke Homer,
also wenn ich z.B. mein Meßgerät bei der Durchgängikeit des Schutzleiters auf 0,1 Ohm einstellen, und Leitungen von 1,5 - 4 qmm  habe dann rechne das die Leitung min 3m ist und bei den Klemmstellen 0,01 Ohm rechne müsste ich ja sehr gut zu den werten kommen.
Wie rechne ich jetzt die Abschaldbedingung aus....?

gruß Helmut


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2009)

> Wie rechne ich jetzt die Abschaldbedingung aus....?


im TN-C-S Netz
Zs*Ia<Uo

siehe auch in Deinem Tabellbuch unter Abschaltbedingenungen nach

oder hier

http://library.abb.com/global/scot/...317c12574900027c0d7/$File/2CDC002009B0104.pdf
(Seite 11)


oder hier

http://www.hochschule-bochum.de/fileadmin/media/fb_e/labore/gelab/ETV18_Koerperschutz.pdf



> also wenn ich z.B. mein Meßgerät bei der Durchgängikeit des Schutzleiters auf 0,1 Ohm einstellen, und Leitungen von 1,5 - 4 qmm habe dann rechne das die Leitung min 3m ist und bei den Klemmstellen 0,01 Ohm rechne müsste ich ja sehr gut zu den werten kommen.


Ich nehm mein Messgerät (Beha Maschinentester oder Niederohmmessgerät), schliesse es an und lese den Wert ab -> OK / nicht OK....

Viele Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2009)

...Hallo Hohmer, so einen Maschinentester haben wir auch, nur den muß ich die Grenzwerte vorher einmal mitgeteilt haben...darum geht es mir eigendlich auch wie hoch setzte ich Sie an damit ich so wenig wie möglich umstellen muß...


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2009)

Achso, na da würd ich das, wie Du schon gesagt hattest, zusammenrechnen und dann haste ja Deinen Wert. 

Zeigt Dein Messgerät einen Wert an oder sagt es nach dem eingestellten Wert gut oder nicht gut?


Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2009)

...beides, es wird auch ein Protokoll über Exel erstellt....

gruß helmut


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2009)

Na da siehts doch Prima aus...


----------



## Klaus.Ka (14 Januar 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, Protokolle müssen 6 Jahre aufgehoben werden.
> Im Fehlerfall zählt aber trotzdem das letzte Prüfprotokoll. Sicherlich ist es sinnvoll alle aufzuheben, aber wenn Du ein Protokoll von vor 10 Jahren hast, wird es sicherlich keinen mehr interessieren wenn was passiert, sondern eher das aktuellste...
> Unsere VDS Prüfer hat mir das auch so bestätigt, das die letzten Protokolle ausreichend sind.
> 
> Viele Grüße



ich kenn hier zwei firmen bei denen die kompletten messprodukolle verlangt worden sind nach dem ein unfall passiert ist... 
doch die alten produkolle dienen auch als nachweis das die prüfungen regelmäßig durchgeführt worden sind...


----------



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2009)

> ich kenn hier zwei firmen bei denen die kompletten messprodukolle verlangt worden sind nach dem ein unfall passiert ist...
> doch die alten produkolle dienen auch als nachweis das die prüfungen regelmäßig durchgeführt worden sind...


Es ist sicherlich keine Frage, das es am günstigsten ist alle Protokolle aufzubewahren, wie gesagt, ich habs nur gelesen und der vom VDS hat mir das auch so gesagt...
Es gibt ja ein Verzeichnis "Aufbewahrungsfristen" für Dokumente...

Mich würde interessieren, was passiert, wenn beispielsweise bei einem Brand, die Prüfprotokolle mit verbrennen, wie soll ich dann nachweisen, das die Anlage in Ordnung war.
Bei uns ist es zwar so, das ein VDS Prüfer aller 2 Jahre kommt und unsere Anlage als Unabhängiger Prüfer unter die Lupe nimmt. Da er sieht, das alle Prüfungen gemacht werden, verzichtet er auf seine eigene Prüfung mit Messwerten, er schaut sich die Anlage halt nur noch mal so an und doe Prüfungen.
Damit hätte man ja noch einen "Zeugen", das mal alles da war. Was aber, wenn man sojemanden nicht hat?

Ist es bei euch allen auch üblich, das die Versicherung nochmal eine unabhänige Prüfung verlangt? Kommt sicherlich auch darauf an, wie hoch der Gefährdungsgrad ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Klaus.Ka (14 Januar 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich keine Frage, das es am günstigsten ist alle Protokolle aufzubewahren, wie gesagt, ich habs nur gelesen und der vom VDS hat mir das auch so gesagt...
> Es gibt ja ein Verzeichnis "Aufbewahrungsfristen" für Dokumente...
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, was passiert, wenn beispielsweise bei einem Brand, die Prüfprotokolle mit verbrennen, wie soll ich dann nachweisen, das die Anlage in Ordnung war.
> ...



wir müssen sämtliche messprodukolle, dokumentationen von änderungen und verarbeitungsdaten usw mind. 10 jahre in einem safe der eine bestimmte brandschutzklasse hat aufbewahren.... geht nicht nur nach dem gefährdungsgrad u.a. auch je nachdem wie eure firma zerifiziert ist wird das ebenso mit fest geschrieben.... eben was höher ist. wir sind im medizintechnikbereich 
wenn er auf seine prüfung verzichtet und sich deine handschriftlichen messungen ansieht hast du keinen zeugen... nur mal nebenbei... 
dazu brauchst du ein messprodukoll das dein gerät unverändert ausdruckt....


----------



## Homer79 (15 Januar 2009)

> wir müssen sämtliche messprodukolle, dokumentationen von änderungen und verarbeitungsdaten usw mind. 10 jahre in einem safe der eine bestimmte brandschutzklasse hat aufbewahren.... geht nicht nur nach dem gefährdungsgrad u.a. auch je nachdem wie eure firma zerifiziert ist wird das ebenso mit fest geschrieben.... eben was höher ist. wir sind im medizintechnikbereich



so schlimm ist es bei uns definitiv nicht...in einem Safe
Bei uns sinds halt 6 Jahre...



> nur mal nebenbei...
> dazu brauchst du ein messprodukoll das dein gerät unverändert ausdruckt....



Ich weiß nicht wie es in der Medizintechnik ist, aber man muß kein Gerät haben, was die Werte unverändert ausdruckt...im Normalfall ist es völlig ausreichend die Werte so zu dokumentieren.

Wäre schön wenn Du mir sonst die Norm sagen könntest wo drin steht, das man Messgeräte braucht, die selber drucken....In der VDE selbst ist die Rede von geeigneter Form der Dokumentation...ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht es in ein Prüfprotokoll einzutragen

Viele Grüße


----------



## Klaus.Ka (15 Januar 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> so schlimm ist es bei uns definitiv nicht...in einem Safe
> Bei uns sinds halt 6 Jahre...
> 
> Wäre schön wenn Du mir sonst die Norm sagen könntest wo drin steht, das man Messgeräte braucht, die selber drucken....In der VDE selbst ist die Rede von geeigneter Form der Dokumentation...ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht es in ein Prüfprotokoll einzutragen
> ...



ist nicht nur in der medizintechnik so streng.. automobilindustrie gibts auch böse vorschriften.
kann ich in 2 wochen mal nachfragen, wenn ich wieder auf der arbeit bin ... reicht dir das?
was dagegen spricht? eigentlich nichts, nur du kannst die werte "schön" und "nach" dokumentieren... passiert teilweise öfters als man das denk, wenn man sich mal mit gutachtern unterhält.
wenn dein messgerät die werte ausdruckt incl. datum usw und regelmäßig kalibriert wird, ist das menschen mögliche getan worden...
wir haben uns vor 2 oder 3 jahre so ein messgerät mit "drucker" zugelegt...


----------



## jabba (15 Januar 2009)

Auch wenn das Gerät einen Drucker hat, kann ich bei der Isolationsmessung den Stecker in die Luft halten. Ich muss dafür Unterschreiben und das ist der Kernpunkt.
Ich mache einige Genehminungspflichtige Anlagen pro Jahr meist Atex, WHG usw da kommt immer der Tüv und hat noch nie nach einem ausgedruckten Protokoll gefragt. 
Bei medizinischen Geräten sagt die Vorschrift etwas genauer aus, wie und was zu dokumentieren ist, nur reden wir hier von Maschinen, und die Frage war was muss. Es ist noch nicht einmal explizit gefordert dies schriftlich festzuhalten, sondern nur das gemessen wird. Aus den Interpretationen und der Logik wird halt nur empfohlen dies zur eigenen Sicherheit schriftlich festzuhalten.


----------



## Homer79 (16 Januar 2009)

> Auch wenn das Gerät einen Drucker hat, kann ich bei der Isolationsmessung den Stecker in die Luft halten.


Sehe ich genau so....



> Unterschreiben und das ist der Kernpunkt.


Nicht schön aber Richtig...



> Es ist noch nicht einmal explizit gefordert dies schriftlich festzuhalten, sondern nur das gemessen wird. Aus den Interpretationen und der Logik wird halt nur empfohlen dies zur eigenen Sicherheit schriftlich festzuhalten.


Besser könnte man es nicht sagen....




> kann ich in 2 wochen mal nachfragen, wenn ich wieder auf der arbeit bin ... reicht dir das?


Ja, gespannt bin ich schon wie ein Flietzebogen...
Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn es denn wirklich in einer Vorschrift steht...


----------



## Klaus.Ka (16 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Gerät einen Drucker hat, kann ich bei der Isolationsmessung den Stecker in die Luft halten. Ich muss dafür Unterschreiben und das ist der Kernpunkt.
> Ich mache einige Genehminungspflichtige Anlagen pro Jahr meist Atex, WHG usw da kommt immer der Tüv und hat noch nie nach einem ausgedruckten Protokoll gefragt.
> Bei medizinischen Geräten sagt die Vorschrift etwas genauer aus, wie und was zu dokumentieren ist, nur reden wir hier von Maschinen, und die Frage war was muss. Es ist noch nicht einmal explizit gefordert dies schriftlich festzuhalten, sondern nur das gemessen wird. Aus den Interpretationen und der Logik wird halt nur empfohlen dies zur eigenen Sicherheit schriftlich festzuhalten.



das was du hier bringst ist ..... "kopf schüttel pur"  das ausgedruckte produkoll ist keine pflicht.. du wirst mir doch nicht in ernst erzählen wollen das du so etwas noch nicht erlebt hast ? 
vielleicht solltest du mal meine anderen beiträge in diesem thema erst komplett lesen... doch es ist explizit schriftlich gefordert, lass dich doch bitte hier von jemanden deines vertrauens  oder sonst wo einmal aufklären... gerne bei deinem tüv mann 

wenn jemand so etwas macht wie von dir beschrieben und es passiert was dann ist das mit vorsatz... das heißt nicht nur straftat sondern auch das du privat in regress genommen werden kannst und auch wirst.
es geht hier nicht allein um medizinische geräte, sondern allgemein um anlagen usw..


----------



## Homer79 (16 Januar 2009)

So, jetz hab ich mal alle Aussagen zusammengefasst, die zum Thema Dokumentation in der VDE stehen.

Ehrlich gesagt, dachte ich auch, das man es nicht unbedingt schriftlich festhalten muss, wie man sieht aber doch (zumindest je nach Norm).
Vielleicht hat es sich ja auch geändert, hab in ältere Normen nicht reingeschaut.
Man hat es ja aber trotzdem immer gemacht und wird es immer so machen...

Aber das man es nun ausdrucken muss steht ja nu wirklich nirgens...

*DIN VDE 0100-600*



> Nach Beendigung der Prüfung einer neuen Anlage oder von Erweiterungen oder Änderungen ineiner bestehenden Anlage muss ein Prüfbericht über die Erstprüfung erstellt werden. Dieser Prüfbericht muss
> Details des Anlagenumfangs, der durch den Bericht abgedeckt ist, zusammen mit einer Aufzeichnung über
> das Besichtigen und die Ergebnisse des Erprobens und Messens umfassen.
> Alle Fehler oder fehlende Teile, die während der Prüfung der Anlage erkannt werden, müssen korrigiert werden,
> ...


*DIN VDE 0105-100/A1*



> 5.3.101.5 Prüfbericht für die wiederkehrende Prüfung[62.1.4]
> 5.3.101.5.1 Der Umfang und die Ergebnisse der wiederkehrenden Prüfung einer Anlage oder eines Teils
> einer Anlage müssen aufgezeichnet werden.
> [62.3.1]
> ...


*DIN VDE 0701-0702*



> 6 Auswertung, Beurteilung, Dokumentation
> 
> Die Prüfung gilt als bestanden, wenn alle nach Abschnitt 5 geforderten Einzelprüfungen bestanden wurden.
> Das betreffende Gerät sollte entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden.
> ...


*DIN EN 60204-1
(VDE 0113-1)*



> Die Prüfergebnisse müssen dokumentiert werden.


----------



## jabba (8 März 2009)

Ich hab heute meine Linkliste zur Maschinensicherheit erweitert.
Dort sind jetzt ganz unten Vorlagen der BG was man messen muss  als PDF, diese kann man abarbeiten und direkt ausfüllen.

Maschinensicherheit Linkliste


----------



## Gaida (8 März 2009)

Hier noch eine 58 seitige Prüfliste

http://www.bgia-handbuchdigital.de/download/310212.pdf


----------



## jabba (8 März 2009)

Genau,
siehe meine Linkliste, da steht die dabei.


----------

